# 4790k mit DDR4 RAM



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Juli 2014)

Soo liebe Leute,
guten Morgen/Mittag/Abend. Um auch direkt zum Thema zu kommen:
Wenn man jetzt zu einem I7 4790k, passendes Z97-Mobo und 8GB RAM greift ist man wohl zweifellos super gerüstet. Da der 4790k übertaktet wahnsinnig viel Leistung hat und auch in Zukunft zu gebrauchen sein könnte stellt sich die Frage;
Wird es zukünftig DDR4-Boards für den Sockel 1150 geben? Wie wir wohl alle wissen haben einige Händler bereits einige Exemplare von DDR4-RAM ausgeliefert bekommen, ein Release steht also an. Da ich befürchte dass der I7 technisch nichts mit DDR4 anfangen kann, wollte ich sicherheitshalber noch einmal nachfragen um sicher zu gehen dass Broadwell und Skylake die ersten Prozessoren mit DDR4-Ünterstützung werden. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich aufklären und bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus!
Gruß Commander_Phalanx


----------



## Medicate (17. Juli 2014)

soweit ich das verstanden habe setet Broadwell noch auf 1150 und DDR3 und Skylake auf 1151 mit DDR4


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Juli 2014)

Ahh ok, alles klar. Danke für den Hinweis. Wenn ich jetzt alles soweit verstanden habe dann setzt Broadwell also auch noch auf Sockel 1150 und somit DDR3, jedoch wird Sockel 2011-3 ja für DDR4 ausgelget sein. 2011-3 wird dann 8-Kerner auf Haswell Basis haben, oder? Skylake wird dann DDR4......?


----------



## IronAngel (17. Juli 2014)

Skylake wird DDR3 und DDR4 nutzen können, da werden entsprechende Boards noch kommen.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (17. Juli 2014)

DDR4 ist nicht abwärtskompatibel, deswegen schlag dir das ausm Kopf


----------



## dsdenni (17. Juli 2014)

Ist aber auch kein Beinbruch wenn man kein DDR4 bekommt. DDR4 bietet nur höhere Geschwindigkeiten an. Sei zufrieden mit deinem jetzigen System


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Juli 2014)

Ok, um sicher zu gehen ich hab es gepeilt 
Sockel 1150 --> DDR3 Haswell+Broadwell
Sockel 1151 --> DDR4 Skylake (+Cannonlake?)
Sockel 2011-3---> DDR4 Haswell-E
Da Sockel 2011-3 wohl der erste DDR4-Sockel ist und für mich ziemlich unattraktiv, werde ich wohl doch bei dem  Canyon bleiben. In ungefähr zwei Jahren sollten ja die ersten frei übertaktbaren Skylake rauskommen, mal gucken ob AMD bis dahin wieder konkurrenzfähig ist 
Danke für die Erläuterungen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

Da glaube ich eher nicht daran das man da was vertüddeln könnte. Intel wird sicherlich keine 4790K Next Edition auf den Markt werfen ( der Speichercontroller sitzt ja in der CPU ). Dann doch lieber übertakten und schnelleren DDR3 RAM nehmen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (18. Juli 2014)

Hmm, vielen Dank für eure Antworten 
Ich bin am überlegen, der 5820k scheint doch schon sehr interessant, DDR4 un 6 native Kerne, dazu frei übertaktbar.......
Jedoch werde ich wohl doch zum 4790k greifen, in einem Jahr verticken und danach auf 2011-3 umsteigen, insofern es sich lohnt.  Eigentlich plane ich ja in guten 2 Jahren, wenn AMD nach erfolgreicher Umstrukturierung, laut eigenen Angaben wieder konkurrenzfähig sein wird im High-End Segment auf die neuen Prozessoren von AMD umzusteigen..... Mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt, aber vorerst wird es wohl ein 4790k, schönen Tag noch


----------

